# Crostini Alla Melanzane



## kadesma (Feb 9, 2013)

We need 8 slices of Toasted Italian bread. and 1/2 cup ricotta salata cheese, bake 1 eggplant in a 350 oven for 60 min or so could be more it depends. But first prick the eggplant with a fork 3-4 times to let steam escape. Let cool a bit. remove from oven  let cool some more then cut eggplant in half the long way remove the stem if there is one  then drain in a collander to cool completely. Scoop out the flesh and mash with a fork,masher or f/p add salt and pepper to taste. Meanwhile core and chop 1 large tomato,add about 1/4 cup of chopped fresh basil along with 2 Tab. evoo salt and pepper Take the toasted bread rub with garlic then spread it with the eggplant  mash and top with the tomato mixture and the ricotta salata I then like to spritz with white balsamic to give it a  more   tart taste.
enjoy
kades


----------

